# How to limit the kid



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

Ok, so I have had to let my 12 year old son use the computer because the math textbook the school opted to use is $95, so all the kids are to access it online. 

I knew it was going to be trouble. I figured he would find a way to go to the Halo site and stuff. However, what I found him also doing was looking at porn -- really nasty stuff -- when he was supposed to be doing his math. 

So how can I limit him to just that one website (the math textbook)? On that computer, I am running XP, I believe.


----------



## Sededl (Jan 14, 2011)

Personally, I would keep him off the computer forever. And make him earn the $95 with blood sweat and tears. If hes old enough to look at stuff like that, hes old enough to work like a rented mule... Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

Sededl said:


> Personally, I would keep him off the computer forever. And make him earn the $95 with blood sweat and tears. If hes old enough to look at stuff like that, hes old enough to work like a rented mule... Just my 2 cents...


I don't agree with the rented mule analogy.

I do, however, agree with the rest of it, and I specifically agree that if he thinks that he is "adult" enough to be looking at that kind of stuff, then he is more than old enough to pay for the textbook himself, and he's old enough to learn that whole "you don't work, you don't eat" thing.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

There's probably an easier way, but I had someone put different users on my computer - no access withougt a password. 1 is an adminsitrator password with full access, the other is my son's password with only "medium" access to websites. You can set the level, then deny access to specific sites also. The only problem we had was my son wanted to go to one of his favorite sights (an ok one) and it wouldn't let him. Too bad I said.

Sorry I cant give details on how this was done, I think it was through the system folder.

Though I agree a 12 year old should not be looking at porn, I feel that if you deny him internet access completely it is not good. Computers will be his life and exposure is important, not only that, he will rebel one way or another.
I vote for allowing access w/o adult content.

HF


----------



## eyore (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't use IE to much but it looks to me like if you go to your tools, internet options, privacy tab, click on sites button, you can block or allow cookies. I assume that means you can allow or block sites. You put in the website address you want to block or allow. You can also change your setting back to High or not allow any cookies, I would think then you can put in the one website you want him to use and allow it.
All you can do is try and see if it works.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

All Family computers should be in well used public areas of the house where everyone can easily see the screen.
There are also programs like 'nanny net' that will prevent access.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I think you will have to go with some kind of software solution. And there is always a way around such software if either your son or his friends are sophisticated enough. 

But quick google turned up this: Internet Lock 5.3 http://www.toplang.com/internetlock.htm



> Helps control internet programs and connections:
> 
> 
> [ + ] More Screenshots
> ...


If you can block all but the one site with the textbook, then would that accomplish what you want?

I have no personal experience with this particular software nor am I recommending your purchase of it. Just showing an example of whats out there. Maybe even exists something similar that is totally free, I dont know, and not interested enough to spend the time googling.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Here is a freebie extension called R-Kiosk for Firefox. It will let you do what you want if you use Firefox. https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fi...Browsing&application=firefox&numpg=10&id=1659




> Real Kiosk is a Firefox 2.0 - 3.0 extension that defaults to full screen, disables all menus, toolbars, key commands and right button menus. Alt+Home still takes you home.
> 
> You can enable Navigation toolbar by adding the following to user.js:
> user_pref("rkiosk.navbar", true);
> ...


This program can be set to load one webpage automatically without allowing anything else.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

I have managed to put some high filters on the computer, but they seem to work only in IE, which we don't use much. It doesn't seem to work in Firefox. 

I'm having somebody look into parental controls at the router. I do sometimes use that computer myself, so I think the R-Kiosk may be too restrictive, though I would be perfectly happy to have him restricted to the math site. 

I have turned the computer monitor and table around so that it is facing out towards the room.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

Maybe this will work: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/foxfilter/?src=search


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

Well, I installed that. Let's see how it does...


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

The most effective solution for home users is OpenDNS Family Shield This excellent, reputable and free DNS service blocks 1000's of unsavory web domains with no extra software to install etc. 

There are 2 methods of configuring the DNS with the first being at the router or the 2nd option of changing the DNS settings on the pc. The first option is the better as it will protect all pc's on the network.

Note if you join this service, it will prompt for your email address. However in keeping with the openness of this service, you can also use it with no email address by clicking on the "Or, continue setup without signing up." link below the email field.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

snoozy said:


> I have managed to put some high filters on the computer, but they seem to work only in IE, which we don't use much. It doesn't seem to work in Firefox.
> 
> I'm having somebody look into parental controls at the router. I do sometimes use that computer myself, so I think the R-Kiosk may be too restrictive, though I would be perfectly happy to have him restricted to the math site.
> 
> I have turned the computer monitor and table around so that it is facing out towards the room.


You share one computer, but you as ADMINISTRATOR can establish separate accounts with separate passwords to access the various accounts. Therefore he would only have access to his user account and I think you as administrator in windows can limit his user account access to both the operating system and any software. Just install a second slightly different version of Firefox and install the kiosk extension and only let him have access to that version of Firefox via his user account. When you use the computer, you either log on as administrator or to your own user account and use the version of Firefox you are used to without kiosk installed.

I assume this is possible. I use linux and Opera browser. I can have different versions of Opera installed and usable at same time. Assume you can do same for Firefox in windows. Notice r-kiosk only works with Firefox 2.0 to 3.0. I am also assuming the Administrator in winXP is simularly powerful as ROOT in linux. ROOT in linux has ultimate power over everything and can severely restrict any user account or give any user account nearly ROOT like priviledges.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Well had to look. Seems Administrator in XP cant restrict use of installed software, just prohibit user accounts from installing new software or making any system changes. So way I would go about it is as previous post. Except since you cant ban him from using installed software, I would eliminate any desktop shortcuts in his user account to anything but the version of Firefox with kiosk extension installed. Each user account has their own desktop.

EDIT: Well nuts, I just booted my XP partition and tried playing with Administrator and User accounts. This is pointless. Administrator in XP is pretty weak. I created a user account called "Total Peon". Well had to make it administrator account temporarily and deleted all icon short cuts. Then went into Administrator account and made Total Peon a limited account. Well even as a limited account, Peon could create new shortcuts and link them to program files. And run the programs. Not very limited.

Seems to truly have root power and exert real control over user accounts, you need 3rd party software to give it to you, cause Microsoft sure didnt.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Ok, I found the answer!!! You want a FREE Microsoft program called Windows SteadyState. It gives you the control over access to files, programs, internet. anything you could wish for on a shared computer. Libraries use this!!!! Here is article explaining it:

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/howtos/how_to_protect_any_pc_using_windows_steady_state

Good luck!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I hesitate to get involved in porn blocking threads like this because some people feel so strongly about it. But regardless of how you feel about it, you have to recognize the fact that a kid that age is going to start finding that sort of thing interesting. There's not a lot you are going to be able to do about that either, since it's normal.

But you need to ask yourself what the consequences of blocking might be. Is he going to look for a way around blocking, is he going to find access at his friends' homes, or will he simply start a magazine collection in the garage? Either way, curiosity like that isn't just going to go away because you let him know that you don't like it, and it certainly won't go away just because you use a porn blocking solution.

I'm not saying that you shouldn't set boundaries of acceptable behavior in your home, because you most definitely should. I'm just saying that you also need to be practical about your son maturing.

That said, if you are determined to get a porn blocking solution I like Kari's suggestion of using a filtered DNS solution. It's free, easy to install, and effective. If you use the OpenDNS Family Shield you should most definitely install the custom DNS addresses on the router level, with a router administrator password that only you know. If it's installed on the workstation level it will be too easy to defeat.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

You need to look at filtering or blocking software. There is two ways to do this. You can block only the bad stuff or you can allow only the good stuff. Your never going to block all bad sites, Just not going to happen. there is always ways around it and sites are popping up by the thousands daily. The best way is to block all sites and then allow only the sites he needs to get to through.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

When our oldest son was age 12 we also discovered he and same age friends had looked up inappropriate material on the internet. Instead of using "blockers" and other type of software, we decided to have a lesson on Pornography, Freedom of the Press and Expression, First Amendment Rights (including the rights about pornography) and mostly - we discussed how (in our views) pornography is disrespectul to women and also to children. 

As each of our son's reached the age where they could be interested in the topic of pornography, we had the lessson again and we still refresh it yearly or as needed. 

Yes, this all sounds boring but they listened and we have not had major troubles with pornography. Yes, there have been a few times when someone has looked up a bit of porn, but since I can access every computer in the house from my computer (and know how to check any history including any "trash") then there is not much point in anyone fibbing about it and each time = we just talk about how disrespectful and harmful it is. 

This might sound like too much trouble but my sons have looked up a lot less and we have had fewer problems - far fewer problems - with it than other families I know who are constantly hiring computer people to come over to the house and install yet another blocker-software.

Give it a try - have a talk with your children about pornography and what damage it does. Maybe that will help. Good luck.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Download the textbook yourself, put it on a flash drive, pull the internet priveleges completely.

Some sites won't let you 'copy' their information. Rightfully so. But you can still do it, with any simple image capture program. My favorite image editing/viewing program, XNView allows copying anything on the screen.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

texican said:


> Download the textbook yourself, put it on a flash drive, pull the internet priveleges completely.
> 
> Some sites won't let you 'copy' their information. Rightfully so. But you can still do it, with any simple image capture program. My favorite image editing/viewing program, XNView allows copying anything on the screen.


Screen capture is available many ways, but do you want to do a 500 page book that way, page by page? I guess it would be doable, not easy, not fun, but doable...

Hmm gets me wondering if the school has permission to put copy of the book on the web for students to use? Doesnt the author/publisher make their money from selling copies? Isnt posting whole book on web sort of like photocopying copies to hand out to students?


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

As sever mentioned you can use an offline web browser tool like http://www.httrack.com/ to download an entire web site and then read it from local disk. Doesnt work for all sites but might be worth a try.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

texican said:


> pull the internet priveleges completely.


Would you ban a kid from the library because you caught him reading Lady Chatterley's Lover? That wouldn't seem to be in the kid's best interest.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

meanwhile said:


> When our oldest son was age 12 we also discovered he and same age friends had looked up inappropriate material on the internet. Instead of using "blockers" and other type of software, we decided to have a lesson on Pornography, Freedom of the Press and Expression, First Amendment Rights (including the rights about pornography) and mostly - we discussed how (in our views) pornography is disrespectul to women and also to children.
> 
> As each of our son's reached the age where they could be interested in the topic of pornography, we had the lessson again and we still refresh it yearly or as needed.
> 
> ...


Wow - dealing with your kids, in a rational, focused manner? What a concept! 

In reality, for a 12 year old, todays Internet porn, is is the equivilent of yesterdays accidental discovery, of an errant "playboy" magazine.

Tell DS that porn is innapropriate and not allowed, for him and why. 

Then let know that next time he will be punished for _not following your rules_.

Sex is a natural urge and kids have plenty of urges. But, by shaming him, or making him feel more guilty, than he already does, may have a more negative effect, in the long run, IMO.

Porn is everywhere, so completely blocking it, is just not posssible. Teaching them to deal with it is a better option.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

plowjockey said:


> In reality, for a 12 year old, todays Internet porn, is is the equivilent of yesterdays accidental discovery, of an errant "playboy" magazine.
> 
> Porn is everywhere, so completely blocking it, is just not posssible. Teaching them to deal with it is a better option.


Yes, porn is everywhere, however your comparison to a Playboy magazine is flawed. I work in comp security every day and I can tell you more then a few boatloads of incidents where surfing to porn sites has resulted in computers and networks being completely compromised due to many of these sites taking advantage of lax security which results in malware being installed. Once installed, this malware can do any number of things to undermine your personal privacy. Also if you think this is confined to home users, you are mistaken as I have seen and been involved in repairing some big corporate networks that have suffered the same fate.

Yes education is part of the equation, however limiting access is also big part in keeping your computer network and your digital life(s) safe.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Nevada said:


> Would you ban a kid from the library because you caught him reading Lady Chatterley's Lover? That wouldn't seem to be in the kid's best interest.



Lady Chatterley's Lover has nekkid pics? Didnt know that? Actually many libraries have software in place to keep people using their computers from accessing porn. And if you are caught doing an end run to get around their filters, you will lose all access to the computers.

I would think person owning computer and paying for internet access would have right to do same in their own home? You chose to break the rules, you pay the consequences. Thats way life works.

Sure the kid can find alternate ways to get access to porn if thats what he is determined to do, but he has to learn to respect house rules as long as he is in the house.

Breaking rules and then lieing about it is far worse than looking at porn. Going to those type websites also exposes the home computer to far more malware. 

What about students without internet access? Do they only have access to the math book while at school?


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Kari said:


> Yes, porn is everywhere, however your comparison to a Playboy magazine is flawed. I work in comp security every day and I can tell you more then a few boatloads of incidents where surfing to porn sites has resulted in computers and networks being completely compromised due to many of these sites taking advantage of lax security which results in malware being installed. Once installed, this malware can do any number of things to undermine your personal privacy. Also if you think this is confined to home users, you are mistaken as I have seen and been involved in repairing some big corporate networks that have suffered the same fate.
> 
> Yes education is part of the equation, however limiting access is also big part in keeping your computer network and your digital life(s) safe.


I used to be in IT also, but you missed my point completely. A corporate newtork is not the same as attempting touse "net nanny" on a kids computer.

I was comparing what is avialable now, to what was avialable 40 years ago. Yes, thes is a huge difference.

block a kids access to porn at home and he/she will find a ways around the blocking, or it will be avialable at a friends home, smart phone, or a doezen other points, of access


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

plowjockey said:


> I used to be in IT also, but you missed my point completely. A corporate newtork is not the same as attempting touse "net nanny" on a kids computer.
> 
> I was comparing what is avialable now, to what was avialable 40 years ago. Yes, thes is a huge difference.
> 
> block a kids access to porn at home and he/she will find a ways around the blocking, or it will be avialable at a friends home, smart phone, or a doezen other points, of access


In the point I made about a corp network, I also mentioned the effects on a home network. An infected network is an compromised network regardless of location or use.

As for blocking kid's access elsewhere. The OP made it clear that his/her request pertained to their own pc so any discussion of where else a child might access certain websites is irrelevant to the topic of blocking access from the OP's home pc.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I wouldn't block the internet access, Nevada... any enterprising young person is going to get 'it', one way or another. But the OP has issues with it, so.....

Imho, best to have the longggg talk, sooner than later, letting them know there is evil in the world that would devour them at moments notice... that not everyone online is what they may seem... etc., yada yada yada...


----------

